# The Voice - Season 3



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Have only watched Monday night's show, but the judges hinted at a new twist. It sounded like maybe judges can steal talent from another judge. Maybe they can protect 80% of their team and leave 20% open to be stolen, or something like that.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

That should be interesting.

According to this:

http://www.enstarz.com/articles/6442/20120910/the-voice-season-3-premiere-begins-sept-10-competes-with-x-factor-usa-on-third-night-preview-video.htm


> The first twist is called the "steal" which allows one of the judges to steal a contestant from another if he or she loses a battle round.
> 
> The battle rounds begin with 16 members on each team with two steals available per team. When two members from one team battle, a coach from another team has the option to "steal" the losing opponent. If more than one coach wants to steal the loser, the contestant is given the chance to pick which coach they want to work with.


They also list a 'knockout' twist, which I don't understand.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm already utterly in love with Gracia Harrison.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I didn't like the mother /daughter duet at all.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't like how they try to make everyone a sob story.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I liked the Redemption Song guy and the woman who sang Hallelujah at the end tonight.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I saw Adam on one of the late night shows recently, and he said their research showed that everyone really liked the "button" in the blind auditions so they decided to add the button back in the challenge rounds with the "steal". 

I'm not sure how often it will be used though since it's only available when 2 members of the same team are battling & any coach who uses it has to remove someone from their existing team.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Good to see that the judges aren't drinking less this year. 

The blind auditions are really good television. If you skip the singer backgrounds. Those are manipulative crap.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Kinda wish the judges could not see each other. Could be editing, but it seems like a couple of times one judge would turn around simply because another judge had hit his/her button.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Kinda wish the judges could not see each other. Could be editing, but it seems like a couple of times one judge would turn around simply because another judge had hit his/her button.


I think that happens all the time. Sometimes, they seem to want validation that the contestant is as good as they think. Sometimes, they seem not so sure that they want the contestant 100%, but they don't want them to necessarily go home. When someone else presses the button, they know that there's some 'shared burden' there, and they may not have to end up with them.

And sometimes, they just want to mess with each other.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I forget which act it was, but they showed Blake hovering over his button for quite a while until Cee-Lo hit his at which time Blake hit his as well. I was thinking that Blake was hoping to catch the other judges off guard by hitting the button at the last note and thus not get any automatic competition. Adam seems to hit his button just after Blake on many occasions.

I think the judges are working on their gamesmanship instead of just going for the voices they want to work with now that a few seasons have gone by.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

when more than one judge has turned around they always seem to make the plea that "i turned around first" - 
not sure that is a valid argument - 
although with that last woman who said she had been thinking of going with Blake it seemed to have weight when she decided to go with Adam's team.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think it is a valid argument -- the one that hit the button first liked you first and saw talent in you first.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I didn't like the mother /daughter duet at all.


Did I miss something? I watched online, and aside from having all the ads promoting the show I was already watching, I saw no duos this season so far.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> Did I miss something?


Yes, I think it was episode 3 - although i could be wrong with all the hours of singing competitions this week.
Mom and daughter country singers who come from a family band.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I only like to watch the audition aspects of these type of shows. And if the ones going through are any indication, this is going to be one horrible season!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

There have been some good ones this season but they keep upping the number of singers that get through so I think they have relaxed their standards. We have gone from 32 contestants in season 1 to 48 contestants in season 2 and are now up to 64 contestants this season. 

It's a smart move by the network as they know that everyone enjoys the blind auditions more than the other rounds of the competition. I mean we have already had something like 5 or 6 hours of Blind auditions and Blake still only has 7 of his 16 singers.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Cupid.

Wants to prove that he's not a one hit wonder, so he sings.... his one hit.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

The last girl tonight (something Pope) was really, really good. Thought for sure she would pick Adam.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I actually thought the older woman who sang Get Here was the best of the night (maybe because I love that song) and was shocked that nobody turned their chair.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think since each coach only has a few spots left they are being pickier


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I wonder how many people they call in to try and fill those 64 slots they have open? We only see a handful of those that nobody turns around for. 

And how sucky would it be to be so far down the list that the teams fill up before you got a chance to sing?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

My old college roommate auditioned this season. He has a fantastic voice, perfect pitch, and is incredibly charismatic, but he didn't even make it far enough to get in front of the judges.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Who was the guy on the other night that had the one hit about some dance? He did the same song as his audition that he was trying to avoid only being known for.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

markz said:


> Who was the guy on the other night that had the one hit about some dance? He did the same song as his audition that he was trying to avoid only being known for.


Cupid. His one hit wonder was "The Cupid Shuffle."


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Cupid. His one hit wonder was "The Cupid Shuffle."


That's it. All I could come up with was Scooby, which I knew was wrong!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I didn't come here lookin' for trouble,
I just came here to do The Cupid Shuffle.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I love the steals they added this year.

That being said

Cee Lo IS AN IDIOT


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yeah, the steals add some of the flavor of the blind auditions to the battle round.

Adam is one smart coach. What he says and does while in that chair is so calculated. He never once chose a winner when the other coaches teams were finished. I knew as soon as I saw him stand on his chair for that last song that he was angling for a steal. I was also so happy to see her pick him.

What will be interesting to see is if one of the people who were stolen goes on to win the whole thing. How much would that initial judge kick themselves for their choice.

I just looked it up and each judge has 2 steals to use. In fact, the next round is to start with 10 members per team so it sounds almost like steals are mandatory or else one team might not have their full complement of 10 singers.



TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Cee Lo IS AN IDIOT


Yeah, not smart to put such powerhouses, probably the best two singers on your team, against each other but I respect his reason for the choice. He see more of a chance to be a true mentor to Trevin and at that point he knew that whoever he chose the other person was going to be safe.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm kind of surprised that no one tried to steal the country duo. I thought they were really good, and I don't particularly like country (and I hated that song).


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I'm kind of surprised that no one tried to steal the country duo. I thought they were really good, and I don't particularly like country (and I hated that song).


I was more surprised nobody tried to steal Nelly's Echo or JR Aquino. I think a duo is a tough sell and they are a little bit awkward in the battle rounds.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Maui said:


> I think a duo is a tough sell and they are a little bit awkward in the battle rounds.


I agree, which is actually why I was more impressed by them. Most times, a duo in the battle rounds is really awkward, but it worked out quite well here. (Actually, I was thinking that they three could make a good trio, if the show format would allow for that.)


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

I like the new steal option, but also a little disappointed- I thought they would be able to steal someone that their coach actually wanted on their team- is it really "stealing" when that singer wouldn't have been on that coach's team anyway???


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I saw Adam on one of the talk shows a few weeks ago. He said that interest in the show seemed to go down after the blind auditions in the past seasons. He went on to say that the viewers really like the big red button so that's why they added the steals. 

I like the addition, and think the talent level is very high this season.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Does the winning coach get anything other than bragging rights?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

dwells said:


> I like the new steal option, but also a little disappointed- I thought they would be able to steal someone that their coach actually wanted on their team- is it really "stealing" when that singer wouldn't have been on that coach's team anyway???


I was coming here to post that. It's like someone stealing out of your garbage can. You are taking something they were getting rid of anyway.

They should call it "Saving" not "Stealing"!


----------



## ronniemark (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been watching this t.v show from last 6 or 7 months ...This is a music reality show.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ronniemark said:


> I have been watching this t.v show from last 6 or 7 months ...This is a music reality show.


What about Grimm?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

ronniemark said:


> I have been watching this t.v show from last 6 or 7 months ...This is a music reality show.


+1


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MauriAnne said:


> I saw Adam on one of the talk shows a few weeks ago. He said that interest in the show seemed to go down after the blind auditions in the past seasons. He went on to say that the viewers really like the big red button so that's why they added the steals.


It does do that... but it also significantly raises the talent going into the next round. Previous years, there were many instances where the coaches stupidly paired some of their best talent in the battle rounds, which resulted in good talent (from one coach) going home while lesser talent (from the other coaches) moved on. This was a very good addition to the show.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

bryhamm said:


> Kinda wish the judges could not see each other. Could be editing, but it seems like a couple of times one judge would turn around simply because another judge had hit his/her button.


I think (if if were a judge) I would used that strategy to make another judge pick poor talent. Either hit the button 1st then make a lame campaign hoping the singer doesn't pick you or hit it a close second and do the same.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I have been reading this board from last 9 or 10 years ...This is a discussion forum powered by vBulletin.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I have been reading this board from last 9 or 10 years ...This is a discussion forum powered by vBulletin.


+1


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Does the winning coach get anything other than bragging rights?


Bragging rights and access to fresh meat. Blake has brought several of his team members on tour or gave them a boost/backing.

But it's probably more for the bragging rights.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

This is my first season watching. It seems that there are some contestants that are getting little to no screen time. There were people who got on and they didn't show their audition, and now there are people who are getting through and they're not showing their knockout round.

What that does is that when the live voting comes, the audience isn't familiar with them and their back story, and will be less likely to vote for them.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

It seemed to me that in the first two seasons, a coach (Cee Lo in particular) would pair two of his best in the battle rounds to give a good show (Vikki Martinez and that other girl comes to mind), and then pairs two of his worst (Erin and some wimpy guy) as a throw away. The steal changes that strategy.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I love the steals they added this year.


Agreed


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Cee Lo IS AN IDIOT





Maui said:


> Yeah, not smart to put such powerhouses, probably the best two singers on your team, against each other but I respect his reason for the choice. He see more of a chance to be a true mentor to Trevin and at that point he knew that whoever he chose the other person was going to be safe.


I don't think Cee Lo thought that the girl was very good based on the blind audition. I think he realized when they started practicing that he made a mistake.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Are people still watching?

I was really rooting for Gracia Harrison. I'm not sure what she was thinking by singing the Aerosmith song. Blake and Adam (and I) loved her for that way she sang country. Blake was clearly looking for the best country singer. So when she went with something other than country, she blew it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Are people still watching?
> 
> I was really rooting for Gracia Harrison. I'm not sure what she was thinking by singing the Aerosmith song. Blake and Adam (and I) loved her for that way she sang country. Blake was clearly looking for the best country singer. So when she went with something other than country, she blew it.


FWIW, there was a country version of the song released by Mark Chesnutt. It wasn't as popular as the Aerosmith version, so I'm not surprised people aren't familiar with it, but it did hit #1 on the country charts. To me, Gracia's version sounded plenty country enough. The biggest issue with her is that she just sounded less experienced when compared to Liz Davis.

The one that baffled both of us watching was Blake choosing Julio Cesar Castillo over Marissaann. We both thought Marissaann killed the song, and it sounded like the other three coaches all agreed. We were floored when Blake chose Julio Cesar because Marissaann "didn't do enough." Really? What did he expect her to do?

I *hate* Sylvia Yacoub. She is a diva and then some, and not nearly as good as she thinks she is.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I saw on Gracia's Facebook page that she was limited in song selection, and a lot of the country standards she wanted to sing weren't available, so she tried to countrify Aerosmith. I think her voice is great, and would love to hear her sing Patsy Cline's "Crazy."


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It is interesting how quickly Blake, Cee Lo and Christina abandoned the contestants they stole. It would almost make the steals worthless but Adam actually kept both of his steals. I was disappointed that Blake sent MarissaAnn home with the reason being "I have more time invested in Julio". That is a cop out reason. 

My biggest disappointment was Adam sending Nicole Nelson home. I think she was one of the best voices, if not the best, on the voice. Loren was good but I don't think she was better than Nicole.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I feel Christina gets rid of women that give _her_ a run for her money.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I was finally able to watch round 2 of the knockouts. Totally disappointed in Blake picking Hulio over MarisaAnn. She was SO SO much better than Hulio.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Anyone notice how the're starting to repeat songs from previous seasons? Florence and the machine, Lady Mar malade, and others. I understand the band can't know every song, but I wish they would expand what the singers could use, or perhaps use prerecorded tracks.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I don't think it is only a matter of the band knowing the song. They have to be able to negotiate for the rights and even then I believe they have to pay a fee to perform the song on the show and put it on itunes, etc.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I was disappointed with the choice of Julio too. Marissaann was way better!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

ronniemark said:


> I have been watching this t.v show from last 6 or 7 months ...This is a music reality show.


What was your first clue??


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

No comments from the first live show? I thought Brian Keith and Julio really sucked. I mean, c'mon, a mariachi song? Melanie Martinez is a hell of an artist, but not much of a singer. And Amanda Brown could walk away with it all.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Amanda Brown is probably one of the best singers left but with the audience vote coming I am not sure she can win it. 5 straight years of young guys winning American Idol and 2 years of guys winning The Voice make me wonder if a female can get the audience votes she needs.

If I was choosing I would probably rank the performances last night like this

*Team Adam*
Amanda Brown
Melanie Martinez
Loren Allred
Joselyn Rivera
Bryan Keith

*Team Blake*
Terry McDermott
Liz Davis
Michaela Paige
Cassadee Pope
Julio Cesar Castillo

I like when they do something a little different on the show and not just try to be the newest Diva so that is why Melanie and Michaela rank a little higher.

Gotta wonder if Cee Lo is still kicking himself for creating a pairing in the Battle Rounds that forced him to cut Amanda


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

The only team the audience got right was Team Cee Lo and I believe he made the right choice of who to save. I think with Trevin on his team Cee Lo has a good chance to win this. 

For team Christina I think the teen girl vote kicked in choosing Dez but they did, in my opinion get Sylvia right.

Terry was no surprise for Blakes team but I was kind of shocked that the second choice was Cassadee. I was then further shocked when Blake chose Michaela over Liz.

Team Adam had it's best artist Amanda Brown chosen by the audience and then I think the teen girl voting block kicked in again and chose Bryan Keith. That left a tough choice for Adam who went for Melanie, who I also probably would have picked. 

If I had to predict the top four, one from each team now?

Team Adam - Amanda
Team Cee Lo - Trevin
Team Blake - Terry
Team Christina - Dez (I HATE to say that but I think he gets the teen girl vote)

If I had to predict a winner at this point then i would say Trevin, who I would be okay with. 

My current favorite though is Amanda


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

This is definitely the strongest season. I would not have picked Melanie, but there are several people deserving. Trevino, Amanda, Nicholas, Cody and Sylvia could all walk away with it. Unfortunately, Dez will make it on looks, but maybe Xtina will pull an Adam when it comes down to her last two.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> The only team the audience got right was Team Cee Lo and I believe he made the right choice of who to save. I think with Trevin on his team Cee Lo has a good chance to win this.
> 
> For team Christina I think the teen girl vote kicked in choosing Dez but they did, in my opinion get Sylvia right.
> 
> ...


I agree with your picks for Adam, Cee Lo and Blake. They are the best on that team. I don't think Dez is though. Not really sure who I like the best on her team, but that person would be 4th anyway imo.

I think Amanda edges out Trevin to win the whole thing.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

How does it play out next week? America saves 1 and the coaches save 1?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> I agree with your picks for Adam, Cee Lo and Blake. They are the best on that team. I don't think Dez is though. Not really sure who I like the best on her team, but that person would be 4th anyway imo.
> 
> I think Amanda edges out Trevin to win the whole thing.


I didn't say they were the best on the teams, I said it was my prediction on the final 4. I don't think Dez deserves it but I think the teen girl voting block gets behind him and it may be tough for the 2 girls on Christina's team to overcome that.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Maui said:


> I didn't say they were the best on the teams, I said it was my prediction on the final 4. I don't think Dez deserves it but I think the teen girl voting block gets behind him and it may be tough for the 2 girls on Christina's team to overcome that.


But remember, the last show America Votes, and the coach votes. That's how Adam screwed over Katrina Parker to pick his buddy Tony DeLuca. Katrina won the vote, but lost because of Adam. Christina could do that to Dez. Its sad, because that girl Devyn deserved to go on a lot more than Dez.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> But remember, the last show America Votes, and the coach votes. That's how Adam screwed over Katrina Parker to pick his buddy Tony DeLuca. Katrina won the vote, but lost because of Adam. Christina could do that to Dez. Its sad, because that girl Devyn deserved to go on a lot more than Dez.


Do they? I don't think so this year. They said a number of times tonight that it was out of the coaches hands and that it was all audience vote from here on out. In fact, they said it is possible that a coach may not even have any singers in the final week because they can be voted out.

So, essentially it seems like The Voice has just become American Idol 2.0. Start with twelve contestants and have them perform each week while the audience votes on their favorites and the bottom vote getters go home.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

You're right, it looks like they changed the rules this time. 

So, who should go? I vote for Bryan Keith and Mohawk girl.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I actually think Bryan did a really good job this week. 

I think it will be females, with Melanie, Michaela, Cassadee and Adrianna the most likely. I have watched the last 5 seasons or so of Idol and I know that many times the people who vote don't always get quirky so Melanie and Michaela are probably the most at risk, especially since they were both saved by their coach last week.

If it was me choosing then it would probably be Dez (I did not like that version of the song) and Cody.

I am still putting my money on Trevin to win. I still really like Amanda but last nights song did nothing for me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> You're right, it looks like they changed the rules this time.
> 
> So, who should go? I vote for Bryan Keith and Mohawk girl.


Tonight, the worst for me were Amanda Brown and Sylvia Yacoub.

I have hated Sylvia the entire competition; tonight, she finally picked a song that gave me a reason. Before now, what I hated about her was that she just oozed the aura of "cutthroat b***h." But tonight, she just sucked badly on the Celine Dion song. She was horribly off key and absolutely destroyed it. (As an aside, though, after seeing the package before the song, now I want to hear Christina Aguilera sing that song, though.)

As for Amanda Brown, it could be partially that I wasn't familiar with the song, but it was just overwrought and oversung, with way, way too much melisma for any one song.

Borderline tonight was Nicholas David, but that wasn't so much his fault as getting saddled with a song that was *so* not him at all. I still enjoy him doing what he does best, but that is not Huey Lewis and the News.

Vocally, Bryan Keith sang the song OK enough tonight. His biggest issue is that he didn't connect with the song. He sat there and grinned and danced his way through what should have been a soulful breakup song.

Normally, I *hate* Melanie Martinez. I so don't get what the coaches see in her squeaky off-key voice... weird isn't necessarily good, guys. But tonight, she did OK. She's still not my favorite, but tonight she did enough to skate by to next week.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> I think it will be females, with Melanie, Michaela, Cassadee and Adrianna the most likely.


Well I got that one pretty good with Adrianna, Melanie and Michaela as the last three standing awaiting their fate. Of course it wasn't that hard to guess as the last four they left standing were the 4 coach saves, or those who did not get enough votes the first time around.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Maui said:


> Well I got that one pretty good with Adrianna, Melanie and Michaela as the last three standing awaiting their fate. Of course it wasn't that hard to guess as the last four they left standing were the 4 coach saves, or those who did not get enough votes the first time around.


Did they indicate if there was or wasn't a particular order to the saves? I kind of assumed they went in order of highest votes, but I find it kind of hard to believe Sylvia (or Nicholas for that matter) got more save votes than Trevin. I kind of got the feeling that they set the order to build suspense without respect for the actual voting totals. But I don't recall them ever saying 'in no particular order' or 'in order of highest vote count'. They only said 'America's First Save'.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

They did not say one way or another whether they announced in order. I would guess that they did not announce them in any order other than one to add drama. 

That said, you need to make the bottom four a believable bottom 4 so I would not be surprised if those 4 were indeed near the bottom. As I said before it was the 4 team's members who were saved by the judges so it is not hard to believe that they would be at the bottom again.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

My wife and I were shocked that Melanie made it through. She's almost as bad as Raelynn was last year, and that's saying something.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Maui said:


> They did not say one way or another whether they announced in order. I would guess that they did not announce them in any order other than one to add drama.
> 
> That said, you need to make the bottom four a believable bottom 4 so I would not be surprised if those 4 were indeed near the bottom. As I said before it was the 4 team's members who were saved by the judges so it is not hard to believe that they would be at the bottom again.


Exactly-- Imagine Trevin, Terry, Michaela, and Adriana up there-- not a lot of drama. It will be interesting to see how they frame the final 4 each week over the next month. Next week will probably be Cody + Melanie + 2 others.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I admit it; I'm not a Christina fan but last night was the worst. Her outfit was a joke; the debut of her new song was overproduced and I used FF liberally. 

Then during the results, she put her feet up like she was watching TV in her living room. And WHAT is with her obsession with fans? I'm glad she's taking a break and won't be on the next season. 

I was okay with the results. Trevin's my current favorite.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MauriAnne said:


> I admit it; I'm not a Christina fan but last night was the worst. Her outfit was a joke;


She did the same thing last season with her outfits - she refused to wear anything on the bottom. She keeps forgetting her pants. Last season, every time she didn't wear her pants (and there were several), she made a POINT of getting up at some point during the show (to hug her contestant or whatever) to make SURE we would see her lack of pants.

I kept pointing it out here last season - and the FIRST THING that went through my head the minute they showed her on stage last night was "again with the no pants!". AND she had rhinestones covering her vajayjay, in case we somehow MISSED the fact that she had no pants.

Oy with the no pants, already...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> "again with the no pants!". AND she had rhinestones covering her vajayjay, in case we somehow MISSED the fact that she had no pants.


i thought the same thing and your post just had me seriously LOLing.

personally i have been saying for a year i don't get all the female pop singers obsession with performing in unitards - underwear and no pants.

WHO is telling them that is attractive?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was going to say that with the exception of this last episode Christina has seemed to dress a little more conservatively this year, at least the twins have not been on obvious display as much. 

She has not annoyed me as much this year as she did the first two years. If I was going to vote on my least favorite coach so far this season it would be Cee Lo. He just does not engage with the other judges. 

I still think Cee Lo is the best bet to win it this season though


----------



## TiVangelist (Aug 28, 2000)

CeeLo was in fine form last night, though. Lifting his shirt for the camera and cavorting on stage at the end. Much different than the usually reserve he has displayed.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

OK, what songs do you want the finalists to perform? My suggestions:

Trevyn: Roy Orbison's "Running Scared"
Cody: Queen's "Crazy Little Thing Called Love"
Nicholas: Robert Palmer's "Every Kind of People"

Dez: The Partridge Family's "I Think I Love You"
Sylvia: Donna Summer's version of "MacArthur Park"

Terry: Styx' "Renegade"
Cassidy: Blondie's "Hanging on the Telephone"

Amanda: Heart's "Barracuda"
Bryan: Dio's "Man on the Silver Mountain"
Melanie: Suzanne Vega's "Left of Center"


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was thinking exactly what Blake said 3/4 of the way through this show. 

That was probably the strongest set of performances from top to bottom that I have ever seen on one of these shows. I definitely have my suspicions who will be the bottom two (Cody and Melanie) but they were both pretty strong tonight. Heck, I didn't even mind Dez.

The two performances I personally liked the least though were Cody and Trevin, but I believe Trevin could coast for a few weeks and not be in danger.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think Terry might be out: he seemed to struggle with that song, and even came in early at one point, but covered well. Cassidy surprised me with the strength of her performance. But I really, really disliked Brian Keith. He didn't approach the feel or the vocals of the Billy Joel original. I just don't think he's that good. My vote is for Brian and Terry to go, even though I detest Dez.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> I was thinking exactly what Blake said 3/4 of the way through this show.
> 
> That was probably the strongest set of performances from top to bottom that I have ever seen on one of these shows. I definitely have my suspicions who will be the bottom two (Cody and Melanie) but they were both pretty strong tonight. Heck, I didn't even mind Dez.
> 
> The two performances I personally liked the least though were Cody and Trevin, but I believe Trevin could coast for a few weeks and not be in danger.


Yeah, Trevin really wasn't that good tonight.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> I think Terry might be out: he seemed to struggle with that song, and even came in early at one point, but covered well. Cassidy surprised me with the strength of her performance. But I really, really disliked Brian Keith. He didn't approach the feel or the vocals of the Billy Joel original. I just don't think he's that good. My vote is for Brian and Terry to go, even though I detest Dez.


Terry didn't do that well either.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Maui said:


> I was thinking exactly what Blake said 3/4 of the way through this show.


+1 for this. That was definitely the best group of performances they've had on the 3 seasons. Even Melanie wasn't too bad considering I haven't liked anything she's done. I expect her to be gone and possibly Cody as the other. I don't really think Cody has a great voice, but I will say I've been entertained every time he's been on stage. My wife and I always have a laugh or two and enjoy his performances. Cassadee was the biggest surprise for me though. It was the first time I've actually thought she may have more talent than I realized. I think last night was her "moment" to shine a little.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Here's my take on the season so far:

Most Artistic: Melanie
Most Unique Voice: Nicholas
Best Entertainer: Cody
Best all around: Amanda
Best Voice: Trevin
Biggest Heartthrob: Dez

I think Amanda or Trevin get it in the end, but the teeny bopper vote could put Dez higher than he deserves.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I still don't care for Sylvia, and I thought her song tonight exposed some rather sharp tones to her voice. She did OK, but I don't care for the sound of her voice.

Terry picked a song that was much more in his vocal range tonight and did quite well, but others have pointed out that he did about as well as thousands of bar band singers.

I don't get Melanie. Sorry.

Cody reminds me of Adam Lambert Redux. He definitely shares Adam's showmanship, at least. I'll definitely say he's entertaining, I gotta give him that.

I am liking Bryan Keith less and less with each week. This wasn't a great week for him. His vocals just weren't great, and he still struggles with really connecting to the song. Tonight it just seemed like an OK singer getting up and doing a karaoke performance.

I absolutely *love* the song that Amanda Brown chose, and I thought she performed it pretty well. Not as well as I've heard Grace Potter perform it, mind you (watch her Storytellers performance of the song for an absolutely riveting performance) but well enough. Anytime someone takes a song I absolutely love and doesn't totally destroy it is good enough for me.

Nicholas David is definitely so original... he's a total throwback, and I love what he brings to the show.

Trevin made a MAJOR mis-step tonight. In the interest of trying to show his more pop side, his vocal ability took a major slide. We know he can absolutely kill it, but I don't think this sort of pop song is really a good fit for him.

Casadee definitely brought real heart and emotion to that song. I think her quieter voice is a little on the thin and unsteady side, but that might be fixable with a little additional vocal training. I thought she did very well.

Dez is a real threat, I think. Combine a decent voice with, as Philosofy puts it, a "heartthrob" package, and he could very well take it all.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BTW: here's Grace Potter and the Nocturnals' "Storytellers" performance of the song "Stars," the song that Amanda Brown performed:
http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/789548/stars-vh1-storytellers.jhtml#id=1686916


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I love Nicholas David. I love his voice, and the style of music he sings is stuff I would buy.

Amanda Brown was fabulous last night - loved her performance and that song.

I just love, love, love the song Cassadee sang. It was a great choice, particularly with Blake as her judge. That song gets me every time, and it got me last night, too.

So those would be my three favorites.

No one else was "bad", but no one else really did it for me, either. It would make sense for Cody and Melanie to get voted off simply because they were the other 2 coach choices and might not have the fan base to stay. 

Whatever happens, as long as Christina wears pants, it will be a good night.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was completely wrong about who would go home but I am not greatly disappointed. 

For those who are keeping track, here is what each coach has left

Cee Lo - Trevin, Nicolas and Cody
Adam - Melanie and Amanda
Blake - Terry and Casadee
Christina - Dez

I am really ready to say goodbye to Dez. Everyone else left is better, in my opinion. Cody could leave too and I would not be heartbroken.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> I was completely wrong about who would go home but I am not greatly disappointed.
> 
> For those who are keeping track, here is what each coach has left
> 
> ...


I think the voters got it right - but I agree that Cody and Dez can go next week and I won't be sad.

Wow Maui - we actually agree!!!  

Meanwhile, my top 3 are still in it. I honestly think Casadee could take this whole thing. I think she should keep doing more country/pop stuff, a la Carrie Underwood. It really suits her and she has the right coach for it. Still love Nicholas and I think Amanda will be there for a while with song choices like she made this week.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I think the voters got it right - but I agree that Cody and Dez can go next week and I won't be sad.
> 
> Wow Maui - we actually agree!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, my top 3 are still in it. I honestly think Casadee could take this whole thing. I think she should keep doing more country/pop stuff, a la Carrie Underwood. It really suits her and she has the right coach for it. Still love Nicholas and I think Amanda will be there for a while with song choices like she made this week.


We agree more than you think. Even though I have been predicting Trevin to win it, Nicolas is actually my favorite too.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think Amanda will take it, but I was amazed how well Melanie charted. Glad Brian is gone.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Another solid show. IMO, Dez and Cassadee can go home, but what do I know? I did notice that in the ensemble performances Nicholas' and Melanie's voices get drowned out. And did I call it right that Cody should do Queen? I did think that Trevin's performance was weak, and he seems to be gaining in confidence, which is good for the young man, but takes away some of that innocent charm. I wouldn't be surprised to see Trevin go, but I doubt he will.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Dez is a dud. And while I understand that the coaches want to root for their own teams, Christina shows NO animation or enthusiasm when speaking about anyone who is not on her team, unlike the other coaches who admit when they like a performance from a non-team member. Her *****y attitude is starting to piss me off, especially since no one on her team - especially Dez - is all that. I hope he goes home and she has nothing to do but twiddle her thumbs for the next few weeks...maybe she will have time to go buy some pants.

I am still loving Nicholas. Unfortunately, he won't last as long as he should.

I think Terry will go home this week. I hope Dez goes home, but I doubt it. I think Cody might be gone...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

NY, I completely forgot about Terry. It should be him and Dez that go. And Christina can't give props to anyone. She really seems like a *****.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I just rewatched some of this, and for that Journey performance, Amanda kicked it out of the park. Trevin did his little bit, and wailed on it, but then Amanda just made him look silly. Plus, she's hot, can dance, and has stage presence. Amanda could take it all.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I'm thinking a pair from Dez, Amanda, or Cody are probably finished this week. Terry, Cassadee and Nicholas are my top three with both Melanie and Trevon within range to take one of them out.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Nicholas won the night for me by a large margin. 

I did not watch the entire Journey number but what I saw of it made me think that it should have been an Amanda solo performance.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Is it just me, or does Nicholas seem to channel some of Sammy Davis Jr. in his voice?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - the two I wanted gone are gone!

And Christina now has no team to go with her no pants!!!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was just coming to say...

Holy Crap! America got it right.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I must say, America is doing an excellent job this season.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Go America !! 

Bye team Xtina. I won't miss you or your pantless coach. I hope this doesn't mean she'll perform more because they feel like they need to give her something to do.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I wonder if she will even show next week. Sorry to see Cody go, though. I would have preferred Terry. Trevin was sweating it! I thought he would chart near the top, but on iTunes, both Melanie, Terry, and Cassadee were rated higher.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cody has had very strong performances the last couple of weeks. His Somebody to Love was way better than quite a few of the performances last night.

I think the voters got it wrong 
I think Trevin has been awful the last few weeks and I don't get Melanie either - - 
- but I don't vote so I will shut up now


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I "get" Melanie: she's unique, quirky, has a different and interesting interpretation of songs, is cute, and puts in an emotional performance. But she doesn't have a great voice. Although I'm glad to see her still in it, I don't think she really deserves it. The show is "The Voice", not the performer. That's why I think Katrina got screwed by Adam last season. She had the better voice. Bob Dylan is a great performer, and a legend, but someone like him shouldn't last two minutes on this show.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Trevin was the worst, then Cody based on voice. Dez got hosed by his "coach" and her blatant begging and snarkiness the night before, not that he would have went much further.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

How many shows doe we have left? Next week will pare it down to 4. Is the finale with the final 4?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I wish they'd replace Carson Daly. He's so awkward.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jesda said:


> I wish they'd replace Carson Daly. He's so awkward.


And replace him with whom? Christina Milian? *shudder*


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm pretty much just watching Cassadee at this point.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I'm pretty much just watching Cassadee at this point.


I would drink her bathwater.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Melanie may be toast after tonight.

I thought Trevin's first song was horrible.

Not sure who will go, but Blake's team should stay.

And look how nice Christina can be when she is honest!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Blake has the top 2 front runners imo.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I think Melanie may be toast after tonight.
> 
> *I thought Trevin's first song was horrible.*
> 
> ...


agreed on the bolded


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think trevin and melanie may be gone. melanie for sure.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't watch much of the coach's comments, but I heard Christina call Melanie out for not looking at her and I thought ... she never does because she doesn't care what Christina has to say.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I think trevin and melanie may be gone. melanie for sure.


This is my personal hope.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Definitely safe:
- Cassadee Pope
- Amanda Brown

Probably safe:
- Trevin Hunte

Could go either way:
- Melanie Martinez
- Nicholas David

Definitely going home:
- Terry McDermott

I'm now 100% convinced that Cassadee and Amanda are going to be the last two left, and Cassadee will win it all.

Trevin's second song was as good as his first song was bad.... the two balance out, and I think he's probably safe for one more week.

I don't get Melanie, at all. That disclaimer said, her first song was "pitchy, dawg," but at least it was a little interesting. Her second song, though, was a surprising miss. It *should* have worked for her completely, and it completely didn't. It was weird.

Nicholas flopped miserably on his first song. Seriously, when you let the background singers do more than half of your song, that's a big failure. As for his second, it was just OK... it didn't blow me away.

Terry just isn't that good. He's a bar band singer with a cool scottish accent. I've heard a ton of local bands here in the area with lead singers that could sing circles around Terry. I can't see him making it another week.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Definitely safe:
> - Cassadee Pope
> - Amanda Brown
> 
> ...


I will bet you Terry does not go home.

Money.

His first song was great. He will track big on iTunes.

Just watch...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Definitely safe:
> - Cassadee Pope
> - Amanda Brown
> 
> ...


the bolded is about the only thing we agree upon


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I will bet you Terry does not go home.
> 
> Money.
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> I don't watch much of the coach's comments, but I heard Christina call Melanie out for not looking at her and I thought ... she never does because she doesn't care what Christina has to say.


Maybe because Christina seems to bring her close to tears. Last season Christina had it in for Tony DeLuca, this season it's Melanie.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Definitely safe:
> - Cassadee Pope
> - Amanda Brown
> 
> ...


I agree with you, except I get Melanie. I enjoy her performances and interpretations, but I agree her voice isn't the strongest.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> Maybe because Christina seems to bring her close to tears. Last season Christina had it in for Tony DeLuca, this season it's Melanie.


Yep, whenever she is talking to Melanie it just feels like she hates her- about the best she could say to her tonight was "you gave it a good effort"- ouch.

Personally, I like Melanie- she isn't the best by any stretch, but she's pretty unique and a lot better than Christina gives her credit for....


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I will bet you Terry does not go home.
> 
> Money.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%- do not see how anyone can say that Terry is not good- that first song was a tough one to sing and he knocked it out of the park- I don't think any of the male singing judges could have done that song that well.......


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I would not be surprised if Melanie and Trevin left but honestly I like all of them at this point. There is nobody still on the show that has me scratching my head wondering how they made it this far. 

Melanie is quirky as hell and I love that about her. I love that she does her own thing and is not trying to sing huge songs. I really liked her performances tonight and if she and Adam are coming up with those stage ideas for her then kudos to them both because they are amazing. 

Trevin I thought did really well tonight. I cringed at the thought of him doing Walking on Sunshine but he did a good job on it and he nailed the hell out of that Jennifer Hudson song.

Terry I thought was middle of the road tonight. I am a classic rock guy and I loved the idea of a stripped down version of I Want To Know What Love Is but the execution I thought was uneven. Stay With Me was a lot of fun.

Cassadee is a great singer but I just don't connect with her song choices. I am sure it is because I am older and can relate to the older songs better. She did a great job on both songs but the songs did not do much for me.

Amanda was very strong on Natural Woman. I did think Here I Go Again was a very strange rock song choice but she did a great job with it. 

Nicolas is probably the one I would most likely buy a cd from. I agree with the judges that it was strange for him to shy away from singing the chorus of September. I loved most of his version of Over The Rainbow. The middle portion that he tried to make his own did not work for me as well as when he stayed with the original melody.

In the end I like them all which is very rare for me in this type of show. The only thing I know is that whoever goes home this week I will be disappointed that I won't get a chance to see what they do next week.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dwells said:


> Agree 100%- do not see how anyone can say that Terry is not good-


I didn't say Terry isn't good. I just don't think he's anything special. As I said, I've heard a dozen local bands with lead singers as good as him or better.



> that first song was a tough one to sing and he knocked it out of the park- I don't think any of the male singing judges could have done that song that well.......


Well, that's not a particularly good argument. None of them sing that particular style of music.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like Terry, Nicholas, and Cassadee are in the iTunes top 10 this morning so they definitely won't be going home. Actually both of Cassadee's songs are in the top 10 so she's really standing firm for the top 4.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

purwater said:


> Looks like Terry, Nicholas, and Cassadee are in the iTunes top 10 this morning so they definitely won't be going home. Actually both of Cassadee's songs are in the top 10 so she's really standing firm for the top 4.


They weren't terribly clear about how the two-song thing would work with the x10 bonus for iTunes votes. If just one of their 2 songs is in the top 10, do all votes for both songs go x10?

Looks like voting should have just ended (10AM EST)... Terry, Nick, & Cassadee all show on the top 10 (with Trevin at #11-- so close). Nicholas has 'September' way down at 39 beating only Trevin's 'Walking on Sunshine', but the 10x bonus ought to help his count.

Melanie has her two songs at #14 and #17, so no bonus, but apparently strong votes on both songs. I have no idea if Melanie's #14 and #17 beat Trevin's #11 and #58 with no bonus for either, but it seems like it should.

Amanda is sitting at #21 and #31 which puts her behind Melanie no matter how you slice it.

I think iTunes will give a strong suggestion about how the voting goes, but I'm not sure what % of all votes come from iTunes, so I don't think it's a done deal. but based on how I see the charts, I'm guessing the votes should go

Cassadee
Terry
Nicholas
Melanie
Trevin
Amanda

I think it's close enough though that the other voting methods could change things quite a bit.

I'm enjoying this season.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

I did another refresh (now ~25 mins past end of voting) and Trevin is now at #9 which could be a game changer. I was under the impression that you had to be in the top 10 at the end of voting, but maybe I have that wrong. There could also be a delay in the chart updates and even though I refreshed at 10:01 EST or whatever, Trevin may get credit if the sales hadn't been processed out to the chart yet.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Just curious if any of us watchers have ever downloaded any of the songs. 

I have no desire to have iTunes on my computer, so based on that choice I can't download any of the songs even if I wanted to. 

The love for Casadee just reminds me how out of touch I am with current music. I think she has a great voice but the songs don't do a thing for me. I would probably buy the tracks from the other 5 artists before Casadee.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Melanie deserved better than that dopey song and the silly 8th-grade stage production.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I've downloaded many Voice songs. In fact, since I listen mainly to Pandora now, The Voice is the majority of my iTunes downloads.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Not surprised that Melanie went home, but Amanda leaving surprises me. Trevin or Terry should have gone first imo.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> Not surprised that Melanie went home, but Amanda leaving surprises me. Trevin or Terry should have gone first imo.


I'm with you on both counts. I really didn't like Terry's first song last night. I saved it after everyone gushed about it so I could relisten to it with a more open mind... I still didn't like it. He sang it too high... parts of it were fingernails on a blackboard bad to me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Nicholas lives to sing again! 

I am happy.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Trevin should have went for sure... Amanda has a voice.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

when it got down to nicholas, melanie and amanda I turned to my wife and said "adam just lost both his remaining players". no way nicholas was going home. no suspense at all.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I honestly don't get why people think Trevin is so great.

He can hit some high notes, but other than that, I find his performances kinda meh.

He needs more work...


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I honestly don't get why people think Trevin is so great.
> 
> He can hit some high notes, but other than that, I find his performances kinda meh.
> 
> He needs more work...


Lot's, I would rate Melanie above him from his last few performances ...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Online video won't let me see the whole episode, but I think Amanda going home before Terry sucks. Terry is an average rock singer who can hit the notes, but not convey emotion. Could Terry, a rock singer, do a version of Dream On, or Here We Go Again, like Amanda did? No way. Amanda is the most versatile, talented, entertaining, and has the best vocal range of the top six, and was my vote to win it all.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Amanda didn't have any stage presence. She sang very well, but you just didn't care that she was singing.

This show may start out with the gimmick of not seeing who is singing, but it boils down to who performs better, not who sings better.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> Amanda didn't have any stage presence. She sang very well, but you just didn't care that she was singing.
> 
> This show may start out with the gimmick of not seeing who is singing, but it boils down to who performs better, not who sings better.


If that were true, then Cody would still be in the competition.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Darn, I had a bit of a crush going for Amanda so I hate to see her go. 

I had a feeling that would happen though when the announcer before the show said "Will another judge be eliminated". That, to me, shouted that it was going to happen and since I was pretty sure Melanie was gone this week that left Adam's team as the one in jeopardy. I put the blame squarely on song choice. She was all over the map style wise which, while proving she can sing anything, made it hard to get a rapid following. Even though she did admirably on the Whitesnake song it is still not going to have the impact of Dream On.

Audiences seem to like consistency and the 3 of the remaining 4 have never strayed very far outside their wheelhouse. Only Trevin has really jumped genres (really Ceelo, Walking on Sunshine?) and that may be what sends him home next week.

It's quite possible that Blake gets his wish and sees his two as the final two in this competition. I am still rooting for the underdog Nicholas.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I like Nicholas... but as much as I like him, he reminds me a bit of Taylor Hicks on American Idol... and I think that Nicholas would do about as well as Taylor did as a popular recording artist, which is to say - not at all. And frankly, given that, I don't want him to win. Let him leave the competition, then be free to do what he does best. Let him use the spotlight the show has given him to slowly grow his career on his own.

I know that Terry has fans, and he sings well enough, but I maintain that he's nothing special. I guarantee you'll find some local band (probably more than one) in every major city with a lead singer who can sing classic rock songs as well as Terry can, if not better.

Trevin has a decent, big voice... but his biggest problem is that he hasn't been able to sing anything up-tempo convincingly. He can sing the hell out of ballads, sure, but when he tries to go up-tempo ("Walking on Sunshine," "Scream") it goes horribly wrong for him. I honestly don't think he would be versatile enough to be a recording artist.

I think Cassadee is the best candidate to win. She reminds me a lot of Michelle Branch (whom Cassadee covered last week) in that she has a good chance of being a pop/country artist, and that spells money these days. (Look at artists/groups like Carrie Underwood, Rascal Flatts, Lady Antebellum, even going back to Shania Twain and Faith Hill. Oh, yeah, and some little known person called Taylor Swift.) I think that she's young, fairly good looking, contemporary, and with a decent enough voice and stage presence will help her win.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I think Cassadee is going to win the whole thing. She's crossing platforms, with both country and pop. She's going to get the votes. I'm totally country and I loved her version of Stand. Loved it better than Rascal Flats singing it!!

I'm disappointed that Amanda is gone. I like three of the top four. I don't care for Trevin. He's just not my favorite. I would have preferred to see Amanda in the top 4.

I'm glad Melanie is gone. She was taking the childish act to the extreme and it wasn't even fun to watch. She has a voice, but she needed to do more mature/adult type of songs. She pretty much buried herself.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Sadara said:


> I'm glad Melanie is gone. She was taking the childish act to the extreme and it wasn't even fun to watch. She has a voice, but she needed to do more mature/adult type of songs. She pretty much buried herself.


+10000

She seemed to think she'd win on quirky & childish, and that got old a few weeks ago. While I never really liked her, I understood the appeal and thought she should a chance if she showed a different side. And dang, that gap in her teeth just bugs me.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> Amanda didn't have any stage presence. She sang very well, but you just didn't care that she was singing.
> 
> This show may start out with the gimmick of not seeing who is singing, but it boils down to who performs better, not who sings better.





LoadStar said:


> If that were true, then Cody would still be in the competition.


He didn't have true stage presence. He just had a swooning fanbase. They would have hooted and hollered screamed if he sang 3 blind mice in the key of none and made up half the words.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

MarkofT said:


> He didn't have true stage presence. He just had a swooning fanbase. They would have hooted and hollered screamed if he sang 3 blind mice in the key of none and made up half the words.


True that...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Thought Terry really, really stepped it up tonight. Might have been enough to save him over Trevin.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Right now, Cassadee #2, Terry #5, Nicholas #16, Trevin #70 on the itunes charts.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Thought Terry really, really stepped it up tonight. Might have been enough to save him over Trevin.


I agree. I thought Terry was awesome tonight.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think Ceelo may have done his team in with song choices. Does anyone really even want to hear Wind Beneath My Wings these days even if it is really well sung? I thought the Joe Cocker song should have been a homerun for Nicholas but while some moments were great others seem awkward and it seems from Ceelos comments that they may have had a major disagreement over the song. And what was with the sitting down after he song was over?

Blake seems to get the importance of picking songs that are going to be popular on iTunes. I am not sure how much of a difference those top 10 spots make in the overall voting but he is not taking chances. 

That said, even though Cassadee sung the only song I did not know, I think she was the most consistent. Terry mostly did a great job on Let It Be but I thought there were a few short weak spots in that performance. 

I would not be surprised at all to see an all-Blake finale.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Maui said:


> I would not be surprised at all to see an all-Blake finale.


I would . They announced that only one person (*cough* Trevin) is going home this week and the Finale will be among the top 3, so at least *one* (*cough* Nicholas) team Cee Lo member will be among them. From the looks of the current iTunes chart, unless something dramatic happens in the next 7 hours (it could), the decision is already made as there is a *huge* gap between the top 3 and and #4.

At this point I seriously doubt Cassadee will lose next week-- but depending on performance and song choice I think #2 and #3 could go either way. Then again, it would seem the top 3 are all doing very well and it may be much closer for the winner than I am guessing. Will those currently voting for the #4 artist help one of the finalists moreso and change the balance?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

cstelter said:


> I would . They announced that only one person (*cough* Trevin) is going home this week and the Finale will be among the top 3, so at least *one* (*cough* Nicholas) team Cee Lo member will be among them.


Well, I guess that proves just how much of last nights episode I skipped by using the fast forward button.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I still don't get Terry. He'd be good for a cover band, but not much else. His performances are solid, but don't 'wow' me at all, and he doesn't connect with the songs. I voted for Nick last night. His voice is unique. Trevin sounds like Jermaine who sounded like Javier. Nikolas has the only unique voice left.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Cassadee really need to no put her hair up like that again. Not very flattering.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I hadn't realized that Cassadee was already a major label recording artist as a part of the group Hey Monday. That kind of sucks a little for the others, since in a way that makes her a bit of a ringer in this competition, but I guess the rules for this show allow it.

Still, she was easily my favorite last night, and still my favorite to win it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow, Trevin was BAD.

He was all out of tune all over the place - hurt my ears.

My puppy didn't like him either...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

no surprises on this one


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> no surprises on this one


Agreed.

I think Cassadee will win the whole thing, but I hope Nicholas surprises everyone and takes it!


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

I think Blake and Christina were right on about Cassadee being able to show feelings for a song and connect with the audience. From the moment she did "Over You" she seemed to become the one to beat. Blake has been right to have her do some country songs in her own style. I'd never heard "Stupid Boy" before, but I really enjoyed her singing it. I think as long as the song choices for the finale are good ones she will win it all. I do like Nicholas too so he could win if he makes the right song choices as well. I like Terry, but I don't think we'd really hear much from him after the show. Cassadee has the best chance to release records people might buy, but I'm guessing all 3 already have record deals lined up depending on who wins the show.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I very much enjoyed all of the performances tonight; it was very entertaining. And now I have no clue who's going to win. 

The opening Hallelujah in tribute to the Newtown victims was haunting and brought me to tears.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah, the opening was amazing. 

I think Nicholas was my favorite but I'm ok with any of the three winning.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I still don't see what is so special about Terry. I'll vote for Nicholas, but I think Cassadee will take it all.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I didn't think Terry or Cassadee brought it tonight. 

Both of them sounded off, maybe it was my TV. Thought Nicholas was spot on both songs.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

MauriAnne said:


> I very much enjoyed all of the performances tonight; it was very entertaining. * And now I have no clue who's going to win.*
> 
> The opening Hallelujah in tribute to the Newtown victims was haunting and brought me to tears.


Cassadee Pope.

Bank it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm guessing that Cassadee wins it, but all of my phone votes went to Terry. Of the three, he's the only one I could see me making an effort to buy his music or anything afterwards - and I'm a country fan, not a rock fan. I just really enjoyed him over the others. I think Cassadee will (or could) have the most commercial success.

Nicholas is unique, and performs his ass off, but even though I'm from right down the road from him here in town, I just don't care for his music at all. He's great in what he does, I just don't like what he does, if that makes sense.

The opening tribute was very touching and well done, and did cause me to have to wipe my eyes.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm guessing that Cassadee wins it, but all of my phone votes went to Terry. Of the three, he's the only one I could see me making an effort to buy his music or anything afterwards - and I'm a country fan, not a rock fan. I just really enjoyed him over the others. I think Cassadee will (or could) have the most commercial success.
> 
> Nicholas is unique, and performs his ass off, but even though I'm from right down the road from him here in town, I just don't care for his music at all. He's great in what he does, I just don't like what he does, if that makes sense.
> 
> The opening tribute was very touching and well done, and did cause me to have to wipe my eyes.


This is pretty much how I feel. Nicholas is good, but his style doesn't do anything for me. Cassadee is very good and will probably win. Terry is the one that does the songs I like so I connect with him the most.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I loved, loved, loved Nicholas last night. My puppy and I were dancing along with him - you know it's good music when even your puppy is grooving!!! 

I do believe Cassadee will win - but boy, would it be great to see Nicholas pull this out!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Cassadee is #1 on iTunes, and Terry is in the top ten. No sign of Nick.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I do believe Cassadee will win - but boy, would it be great to see Nicholas pull this out!


I am pretty much of the same opinion.

I don't think any performance last night was a game changer and I believe Cassadee was the front-runner going into the night.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm wondering if they can come up with a way that iTunes chart is not quite so accurate as to the results. Maybe they can post the voice songs on the chart but not say which is which-- you'd know 3 of the songs were in the top 10 but not which were which until after the results. 

I'm not sure how inclined I am to watch the final show as I'll be shocked if it isn't Cassadee, then Terry, then Nicholas. Tonight probably should be their highest rated show of the season, but I wonder if it will be.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I imagine Cassadee will win.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Peter Frampton still got it.

The preview of next season was pretty funny.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Didn't think he was going to be 3rd....


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Have to say that was a very entertaining show from start to finish- in most of these singing competition shows you can usually fast forward through the finale, but not this one- the whole thing was awesome.

We would have been happy with any of the final 3 winning- they were all fantastic- NBC will be hard pressed to ever top this season.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Pretty much the order I expected. I skipped most of the performances but when I saw Frampton I had to stop and watch that song.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Terry with Peter Frampton was the best performance he had all season. He finally connected with a song. And I'm glad we got to see and hear Amanda Brown twice!


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm Happy, still freaks me out to see a grey haired Frampton...


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

dfergie said:


> I'm Happy, still freaks me out to see a grey haired Frampton...


Grey-haired, balding Peter Frampton... But his voice sounded GREAT on that song. I thought it wasn't Terry connecting so much with the song, but with the fact that "how cool is it that I'm singing with Peter F-ing Frampton!" which brought an additional dynamic to it, that Terry usually missed. Definitely thought that was one of his better performances.

Cassadee had some of that same awe-struck look performing with Avril and Kelly Clarkson. Thought those were both very well done. Thought the Killers and Cassadee was a waste/odd, as she just showed up for the last 30 seconds of the song, and wasn't really featured.

No doubt that Cassadee was going to win, I kinda wanted Nicholas to finish 2nd, even though a relate more to Terry's musical selections/tastes.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Saw Terry McDermott at The House of Blues the other day. He was pretty great.


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 19, 2000)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Saw Terry McDermott at The House of Blues the other day. He was pretty great.


Was he playing covers or his own music? He was my favorite of the finalists this season.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

moondoggie said:


> Was he playing covers or his own music? He was my favorite of the finalists this season.


Both I think. And a Scottish ballad that was awesome.


----------

